# Hot, young, aspring writer.



## akrathan (Jun 10, 2012)

Sex sells. I am an aspiring writer though. 

I currently live in Houston and am taking a year off work to write my first novel. To make it as difficult as possible, I decided to set it in 550 BC Sparta. Because it's not hard enough just to write a great, exciting story; a first timer should also do it in a time and place as far removed from oneself as possible, with very little research even available. But on the plus side, there being very little research on it, no one can complain too if I make most of it up.

So that's about it. I'm 27, so I guess I am semi-young, compared to a 37 year-old. And female. And really into historical fiction, like The Pillars of Earth, I Cladius, the Red Tent, etc. Hence the novel set in ancient Sparta.


----------



## Nickie (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello there, and welcome! I certainly like historical fiction (have read I, Claudius and lots of other historical works) and also write this genre. However, I keep to England and France (I live in Belgium) and my favorite periods are the 17th and 18th centuries.


----------



## akrathan (Jun 11, 2012)

*These Introduce Yourself Posts Never Work*

It's sort of like standing up at the front of class and telling your name and where you are from... only no one else is in the room. Perhaps we could jazz this forum tradition up a bit. Post a crazy photo of yourself. Tell an embarrassing secret. After me of course.

I'm just a young-ish woman writing a historical fiction novel set in ancient Sparta. It's my first novel and I've discovered one must actually do research when writing about 550 BC. One can't just go around saying the farmers were off farming and the shepherds were off shepherding. But it's getting there. I'm at 44,000 words.

So, please be dragged in by the lure that is my rambling personal introduction and go and review it. I will then review yours if you like. Or thank you in the afterwards of my book. I can make one out of construction paper if mine doesn't get published and thank you in that as an alternative.

Yours, AK


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 11, 2012)

As these introductions never work, I can't see you standing there, so clearly there can be no welcome. That the farmers were off farming and the shepherds were off shepherding is indisputable, it's a question of having them do it interestingly - Being an unreconstructed male chauvanist pig, and not a _new man_ in any way, shape, or form, and on the pretext of reading your prose, I'm far more likely to be lured in by your picture ...


----------



## Nickie (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi there, and welcome. I'm trying to remember some of my ancient history classes - there was something about Sparta, but what again????


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 11, 2012)

Nickie said:


> Hi there, and welcome. I'm trying to remember some of my ancient history classes - there was something about Sparta, but what again????



300 of them hald off the Persian army. That and they didn't have central heating, hence _spartan conditions..._


----------



## akrathan (Jun 11, 2012)

See, like I said, crazy pictures would be way more effective. Just after me of course, because I'm an old hand. I already have upwards of twenty posts. I did name my firstborn son after Jenson Button if that's any help (Jenson, not Button), as I figure sport is the other option at luring in unreconstructed males.


----------



## akrathan (Jun 11, 2012)

Also they didn't say much, those Spartans from the Laconian Valley. Something in the air there must have made them laconic. Real men don't need AC, or words, or decent food.


----------



## Potty (Jun 11, 2012)

Dude... you rock that dress.

welcome.


----------



## alanmt (Jun 11, 2012)

Welcome!  I am looking forward to reviewing some of your work.  I love the period your novel is set in.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 11, 2012)

akrathan said:


> Also they didn't say much, those Spartans from the Laconian Valley. Something in the air there must have made them laconic. Real men don't need AC, or words, or decent food.



The Greeks were attacking the Laconians and sent a message to the Spartan general, saying_ "If we win we will kill all your men, all your women and all your children"

_The reply from Sparta read_ "If..."

_The origin of the word_ "Laconic"_


----------



## akrathan (Jun 11, 2012)

Pithiest rejoinder ever.

Feeling very welcomed now between the dress and Sparta appreciation. I take back my subject line.


----------



## Cefor (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't like research enough to want to bother with historical fiction... that's why fantasy or science fiction's been my game up to now. Making it up is much more fun 

Welcome! Have fun and don't forget: Keep writing!

Cefor


----------



## Jon M (Jun 11, 2012)

Creepy old guys ITT.


----------



## Capulet (Jun 11, 2012)

Did someone call for a creepy old guy?

I'm moderately versed in actual ancient Greece, and well read on many, many fictional stories in that date range, both "realistic" and pure fantasy. I'll try and track down your rfo message and have a look. Good luck and welcome to the community.

Oh wait, I didn't say anything creepy yet!  Damn...

If your dress decides to write a novel, I'll review that too? Does that count as creepy?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't get too excited. S_he's_ actually some pimply faced 13 y.o. boy who's got three screens going ( two  gaming online; skyrim/ halo, and some little-known rpg only he and his friends play) while only mildly amused by this "incarnation". Eh, welcome whadever your real name is...nice pic


----------



## Mr mitchell (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello, welcome to the forum and I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 12, 2012)

Now you've gone and stirred up all the creepy old guys. It may take forever to settle them back down.

Welcome to the site akrathan.


----------



## akrathan (Jun 12, 2012)

The 17th and 18th century are where I started! I started off reading Tudor novels and from there went around Europe a bit, mostly following women (Eleanor of Aquitaine, Katherine of Aragon, etc.). Always wanted to write a book, but when I read Pillars of Earth I realized what _kind _of book. Now my novel is ending up somewhere between Pillars and I, Cladius in tone. I'll make sure to check out your stuff. Were you born in Belgium? Cheers and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## akrathan (Jun 12, 2012)

Bahaha! (That's somewhere in-between a hearty laugh and a muahaha evil laugh.) 

My real name is Allie, and I would have gone with a picture of Natalie Vodianova if I was a 13-year-old boy. I'm an artist in Houston - check out my website at akrathan.com for more scantily clad photos. Actually just a few paintings and more pictures of me grinning whilst wearing dresses, but I figured it can't hurt. Just in case creepy old guys also have full wallets and empty walls. (Muahaha - evil laughter this time.)

I _am _enjoying my stay. You can hear .wav crickets chirping on my FB page since I joined. Anonymous fellow writers are proving more fun than real people. But I did say I live in Houston, so I've not set the bar too high.


----------



## Potty (Jun 13, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Now you've gone and stirred up all the creepy old guys. It may take forever to settle them back down.



Awww Gumby, you're pretty too! For a pair of eyes at least. Anyway, my estimation of Allie has gone down since... 





> scantily clad photos.


...turned out to be untrue!


wasting my bandwidth like that mumble mumble...


----------



## Potty (Jun 13, 2012)

Second introductory thread eh? Welcome again!











I love me, who do you love?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 13, 2012)

Hot! For once an accurate introduction...............


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2012)

Best writing specific pick up line I've ever heard ^^


----------



## akrathan (Jun 13, 2012)

The first one didn't work. I had to up my game.

And now I'm on to something. When I start sending out queries to agents and publishers, my signature line is going to include a picture of me looking unbelievably literary/scholarly (holding a pen quizzically? thoughtfully poking a typewriter key? excavating Grecian ruins?) but more importantly, _ridiculously suggestive _(and photoshopped)_. _Just need said picture and a 2011 writers guide that lists publishers and agents by gender and sexual orientation. Oh, and an actual finished book - shoot. Guess I still have to do that "writing" thing...


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah that's always the issue isn't it? Damn words, sentances, and paragraphs getting in the way of me becoming a famous author!


----------



## Terry D (Jun 13, 2012)

Speaking 550 BC Sparta, have you read _Gates of Fire_ by Steven Pressfield, akrathan?  It's a wonderful historical novel.


----------



## akrathan (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes! Incredible research and details. Though I found it too violent for my tastes. I'm all rah rah for some violence like Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, Tarantino films, etc., but it gave me a bad taste in my mouth in Gates of Fire. Still liked the setting and details, just had to read it in small bits so I didn't get all Betty Blue. I'm just about to start Isle of Stone, another historical fiction set in Sparta, if you haven't checked it out already. Still looking for a Greek era book that holds a candle... or oil lamp ... to I, Cladius though. Suppose those only come around every millennia or so though.


----------

